# your purtiest trail cam shot



## the HEED! (Jan 31, 2014)

i think this is the prettiest one Ive had in the last few years, young buck branch licking, back lit by the sun.


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Jan 31, 2014)

I like these two small bucks that I got on cam.


----------



## jbramlet (Jan 31, 2014)

Fawns from back in the spring


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Jan 31, 2014)

Strutter!


----------



## Trapnfish (Jan 31, 2014)

doe in the front yard


----------



## Brianf (Jan 31, 2014)

Here are a couple I like. Hopefully get a few new ones shortly.


----------



## hawghntr21 (Jan 31, 2014)

man u sure got plenty of thunder chickens on ur place...i sure wish had some on my land


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 31, 2014)

I just checked mine. Figured I might have a purty one with snow. I didn't. Would have if Id had a flash camera these Irs make everything look the same at night.


----------



## cpowel10 (Jan 31, 2014)

My favorite


----------



## DAWG FAN (Jan 31, 2014)

*Mine*

2 early morning bucks


----------



## hummdaddy (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 31, 2014)

here is a really pretty doe in the back ground


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## 99autiger (Jan 31, 2014)

Couple from a hunt in Cuthbert in December


----------



## DCHunter (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## Bobcat II (Jan 31, 2014)

*Bear looking at feeder*

Bear looking at feeder


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 31, 2014)

the HEED! said:


> i think this is the prettiest one Ive had in the last few years, young buck branch licking, back lit by the sun.



this buck was at the Killdee pee-pee brew mock scrapey for those that ask every year aboot it eh? Ive gotten pics of all size bucks, does, fawns, yotes, foxes, racoons, opossums. Trick to let you in on, applesauce instead of crushing apples, add your self made ingredient and sit it in the sun, but not all day sun, shake couple times a week, and yes, you gotta nose test it


----------



## hummdaddy (Jan 31, 2014)

the HEED! said:


> this buck was at the Killdee pee-pee brew mock scrapey for those that ask every year aboot it eh? Ive gotten pics of all size bucks, does, fawns, yotes, foxes, racoons, opossums. Trick to let you in on, applesauce instead of crushing apples, add your self made ingredient and sit it in the sun, but not all day sun, shake couple times a week, and yes, you gotta nose test it



i have some that's 2 years old!!! think i will go peel the eye lids


----------



## Buck Dropper (Jan 31, 2014)

the HEED! said:


> this buck was at the Killdee pee-pee brew mock scrapey for those that ask every year aboot it eh? Ive gotten pics of all size bucks, does, fawns, yotes, foxes, racoons, opossums. Trick to let you in on, applesauce instead of crushing apples, add your self made ingredient and sit it in the sun, but not all day sun, shake couple times a week, and yes, you gotta nose test it


That stuff is mighty strong ain't it 

So you prefer apple sauce instead of apples? Have you tried both?


----------



## Brianf (Jan 31, 2014)

A few more


----------



## Buck Dropper (Jan 31, 2014)

cpowel10 said:


> My favorite


Gorgeous deer & pic. 



Brianf said:


> A few more


You need any help thinning out some of them turkeys this spring, just holler!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 31, 2014)

I call this picture Father and Son. I got it behind my house about ten years ago.


----------



## six (Jan 31, 2014)

I hate'em, but thought this was good.


----------



## Peapicker (Jan 31, 2014)

A few that I liked.


----------



## gatorgetter (Jan 31, 2014)

*raptors*

Wish there were centered and looking at the camera


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 31, 2014)

I deleted most of them accidentaly, but here's a couple:


----------



## dbh1956 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow!  Lots of great photos on this thread!


----------



## gcs (Jan 31, 2014)

North Ga Gobbler


----------



## JimD (Jan 31, 2014)

Here are two cool ones from this year. Never posted a pic, hope I did it right.


----------



## DawgMedic (Jan 31, 2014)

Jody Hawk said:


> I call this picture Father and Son. I got it behind my house about ten years ago.



Very cool picture!


----------



## bamaboy (Jan 31, 2014)

GREAT PICS !!!! Some really great ones!!!


----------



## chpeterson (Jan 31, 2014)

A few of my favorites


----------



## chpeterson (Jan 31, 2014)

Pumped up for spring?


----------



## chpeterson (Jan 31, 2014)

Dinner time


----------



## chpeterson (Jan 31, 2014)

Horns on the horizon


----------



## jcdona (Jan 31, 2014)

These are a few of my better ones.


----------



## the HEED! (Feb 1, 2014)

chpeterson said:


> Horns on the horizon



think this one is taking the thread right now,too cool, back that file up. too bad its got those blurred areas.


----------



## DeerHunterTom (Feb 1, 2014)

Awesome pics!


----------



## julian faedo (Feb 1, 2014)

this one has a drop tie


----------



## Northwestretriever (Feb 1, 2014)

Very cool thread!!!  Love these pictures!!!


----------



## the HEED! (Feb 1, 2014)

*think this ones purty too*

summer buck


----------



## Jnort9 (Feb 1, 2014)

Wow! And I thought I had some good pics, these are awesome.  Father and son is my favorite.


----------



## the HEED! (Feb 1, 2014)

1 more, keep em coming


----------



## the HEED! (Feb 1, 2014)

buckdropper7 said:


> That stuff is mighty strong ain't it
> 
> So you prefer apple sauce instead of apples? Have you tried both?



its just faster, seems to work the same, tried both though, drop a little vanilla extract in it too for extra special curiosity.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 2, 2014)

There are Yotes and there are COYOTES!!  Six that is one sharp COYOTE!!  I will kill every one I see(at least try), but I do believe some of them are absolutely Beautiful!!


----------



## Duster14 (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## REB 73 (Feb 9, 2014)

I love this one.


----------



## old florida gator (Feb 9, 2014)

wow, beautiful


----------



## REDFOXJR (Feb 9, 2014)

Yall got some purty good uns, figure I would post mine.


----------



## ProphesyMountainHunter (Feb 9, 2014)

Few ones I liked.


----------



## REB 73 (Feb 9, 2014)

Looks look the bear got ya peanut butter.


----------



## ProphesyMountainHunter (Feb 9, 2014)

REB 73 said:


> Looks look the bear got ya peanut butter.


 
Sure did, haha.


----------



## stamello (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## Hardwoods (Feb 10, 2014)

Here's a few of the recent ones. I only include the snow one because it rarely happens here.


----------



## DP308 (Feb 10, 2014)

cool pic I got a few years ago


----------



## ALPHAMAX (Feb 11, 2014)

december scrape


----------



## Kentuckykeith (Feb 11, 2014)

*Cam Pic*

Nice 8 in Velvet


----------



## the HEED! (Feb 12, 2014)

all these pics have been great fellas, keep em coming


big 8 in the corn is great


----------



## the HEED! (Feb 12, 2014)

just noticed another deer behind him


----------



## Bear10 (Feb 12, 2014)

Awesome pics! I like seeing the variety of animals. Keep the coming.


----------



## Steyr (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## DCHunter (Feb 14, 2014)

Nice pictures everyone! Steyr, great action shot. Stamello, that's the creepiest looking yote picture I've ever seen.


----------



## stamello (Feb 14, 2014)

DCHunter said:


> Stamello, that's the creepiest looking yote picture I've ever seen.



That's the second of three pics I got of him. I think the camera sound on the first pic spooked him so he got his hackles up and turned to fight.


----------



## lonesome dove (Feb 14, 2014)

*2 birds*

I've seen owls & hawks both hunting in the food plot with me.


----------



## White Stag (Feb 14, 2014)

Here is one of mine from last summer...just like the way he is stepping into the light.


----------



## DC-08 (Feb 14, 2014)

I like the colors in this one.


----------



## REB 73 (Feb 14, 2014)

Like the colors and buck too! Did you get a chance at him?


----------



## gcs (Feb 14, 2014)

Lumpkin county bear


----------



## DC-08 (Feb 14, 2014)

REB 73 said:


> Like the colors and buck too! Did you get a chance at him?



No never saw him.


----------



## gritsnfishin1 (Feb 16, 2014)

*This was my first*

This was my first pic ever, the other is a lil guy with a tumor.


----------



## the HEED! (Feb 17, 2014)

*keep postin' folks, nice pics all around*

a few more


----------



## ts602 (Feb 20, 2014)

Great Pictures


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Feb 20, 2014)

We never saw these deer again after that spring


----------



## buzz766 (Feb 20, 2014)

Best so far for me


----------



## WestGaJohn (Feb 20, 2014)

*Really like looking at everyone's pics so far.*

Here's a recent one I'm fond of.


----------



## Kentuckykeith (Feb 20, 2014)

*Cam pic*

couple more pics


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Feb 22, 2014)

Hen wood duck coming out of nesting box.


----------



## duckworth53 (Feb 23, 2014)

*close up*

sniff sniff.... snap!


----------



## Mirvin 264 (Feb 27, 2014)

*Pics*

This one is pretty cool.......... Wish I could have seen what they were looking at!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Mar 2, 2014)

My favorite


----------



## albrown100 (Mar 2, 2014)

never saw him again  Note stand to left and time of day .


----------



## cliff&pam (Mar 3, 2014)

Yall have got some purty trailcam pics, but I think mine is  purtier than yours


----------



## jcdona (Mar 4, 2014)

Let me guess. That is Pam.


----------



## JL242 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Bear sniffin....*

they check this feeder once a month, sometimes more....


----------



## JL242 (Mar 4, 2014)

*the chase is on....*

you can see he must have run thru a swamp with ankle deep mud....


----------



## dsweat (Mar 5, 2014)

*Close up of Long Brow*

Smile


----------



## Woodsman28 (Apr 9, 2014)

Awesome Pictures!!


----------



## hunterz (Apr 18, 2014)

*Niceun*

Went 144 Gross B&C


----------



## redwards (Apr 30, 2014)

From back in 2008.
The top of a tree had fallen across a trail in between trips to check the camera.
Was hoping for a deer, instead got this squirrel in mid-air.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 30, 2014)

Looked for this last night but couldn't find it


----------



## elfiii (May 1, 2014)

Always liked this one.


----------

